# Newbie needs suggestions



## ardan (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi All,



I have been fresh water fishing for many years and will be down in the Pensacola area during the first week of Oct. I would like to take my son to fish from the shore and catch a few. I have been reading the forum and have discovered that we should fish very early and very late in the day. I have also read many surf fishing reports and such....

I would like to get a guide but I really cannot afford it right now...



My question is if you were a Newbie and just wanted to catch a few fish (not to keep, just catch and release) where would you go, what would you fish with and how would you fish???? i.e. surf, pier, rocky shore etc.....



Remember I have NEVER fished in salt water.....any help would be very appreciated.......



Ardan....


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

I will start by saying I am no expert. I fished the gulf for the first time last year in October as well. I had no idea what I was doing. Others may give you better advice, but if you are just trying to have fun and catch some fish, what I did seemed to really work.

I took my regular old cheap spinning gear (light weight 7' spinning rod and reel) with 10 pound mono. At the end of my line I put on a 1 oz egg sinker, and then tied on a swivel (keeps the sinker from sliding to the hook). Then I tied on about 3 feet of 30 lb mono to the swivel. I added a size 2 Kahle hook. I threaded on a gulp "new penny" shrimp onto the hook. There are a bunch of colors and two sizes. I tried both new penny and I think pearl color in both small and big, and honestly couldn't tell a difference in the number of fish we caught.

We fished out in front of the condos ( by peg leg petes) Next we wadded out to the sand bar. You are looking for where the sandbar runs into deeper water. Seems like it was about knee deep (at high tide) and we walked along it until it started to get deeper and just fished from there. You would cast out into the deeper water and just jig it back in (reel...pause...reel...pause...BAM). We caught a mess of what they call lady fish and a couple flounder. The fish were strong hard fighting fish that rip out the drag like crazy on that lighter gear. They jump repeatedly and put on a nice show. A lot of people will tell you they aren't worth catching (I think they are supposed to be terrible eating), but on that light gear you will find yourself laughing like a school boy.

I will add that if your son is young, you might want to go out to the bar. Where the bar starts to get deep is also where the rip tide starts. There are sharks in the water, but it has to be pretty safe or the beach wouldn't be full of swimmers.

THings I learned the first time.<UL><LI>didn't have much luck sitting the bait on the bottom. It wasn't until we start moving the bait that we had luck.</LI><LI>You are looking for a spot where shallow water meets deep water (look for a lack of breakers)</LI><LI>You HAVE to have the bigger leader. First day we caught a couple and lost dozens because they break that 10 lb test like it isn't even there.</LI><LI>Gulp shrimp worked way better then dead shrimp, I think the main reason was when we used the dead (frozen) shrimp, the little fish would steal your bait every cast. The gulps held up real well and resulted in a lot less time rebaiting.</LI>[/list]


----------



## ardan (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Pin Fish,



Thanks for your detailed answer....That is just the type of information I was looking for.....Since we will not be keeping any fish I don't care of they are good to eat just fun to catch......



I have only one question...Where did you buy the bait (Gulp shrimp)?......



Thanks again for the great information....



Ardan....


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Its hard to think that if you get into a good run of some nice fish that you guys wouldn't try a few and stick up the grease at least. The grill, broiler, etc... I bet if your son had a chance to try some, he might get hooked himself! I'd be careful if you don't have a Florida license. The man checks over in our area regularlly. Good luck! Tight Lines!


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought the Gulp Shrimp at Bass Pro Shops in Nashville TN near my house. Here is a link

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_72346____SearchResults

Down by pensacola, any place that sells fishing gear should have some. In fact the small gas station/quicky mart right next to peg leg petes even had some.


----------



## ardan (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks for the link, we have a bass pro shops in my area so I can load up before we go...... We will be getting the 3 day license ($17.00) florida really knows how to stick it to tourists I guess ...... 

My son is excited now but he doesn't much like there will be sharks in the water... got to admit I am a little shaken by the thought myself.... Is this something we should worry about???

Thanks,,,

Ardan...


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Be sure to stop by Gulf breeze Bait&Tackle or Outcast in Pensacola and pick up some homemade pompano rigs. If you are leary about wading out you can catch plenty of fish standing on the beach. Since you are going to be here in October you ought to give pompano fishing a try. Pick up some diamond jigs in the 1/2-3/4 oz size and some pompano jigs for the Skipjacks[ladyfish]. Gzollinger was right on the money with his advice. I just had some relatives stay at the beach for a week and they had a ball with the skipjacks! I hope you have a good time.


----------

